# Casual College rider looking for cheap road bike



## brtdud7 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll be going into my second year of college in a month. I'm at a pretty big bike school and before I got here, I hadn't ridden in years. I brought my dad's old Sintour Raleigh hybrid from the 1980s and after a year of riding it I really enjoy it. 

I've been riding it around this summer (not far, just a few miles here and there) and I notice how hard it is to pedal even on gradual slopes, which I assume is due to the weight of the bike. I'm thinking of upgrading to a cheap road bike, only like a few hundred dollars, so I can maybe go on longer treks, possibly around 10-15 miles since I'm starting to get into biking, as well as using it around school. 

I really know NOTHING about bikes. Can you guys give me some tips on brands and specs to look for? I wanted to look on Craigslist but my parents are pretty against the idea (it is their money).


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Try this:
Harris Cyclery Articles For Beginning Cyclists
www.bikesdirect.com


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Doesn't matter the bike, hills are still hard.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

If you're riding to/from class get a junker. If it is a nice looking bike it will disappear in less than a week.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In all honesty, the argument you pose for a road bike isn't very strong. First off, a cheap road bike isn't going to be light, so even dropping 3-4 lbs. is going to have a negligible difference on climbs. Gearing matters, but ultimately the motor (you) drives them.

Also, for 10-15 mile rides, a hybrid is a fine choice. It's not until you get over ~20 miles that drop bar bikes offer some advantages - namely in options for hand positions.

All that said, I suggest taking longer, more frequent rides on your current bike. As you build saddle time you'll also build fitness/ endurance, _then_ maybe (re)start looking into a road bike.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good advice here, but if your heart is set on a new bike, look into something like a Specialized Sectaur or Giant Defy 3. They are almost twice your price point though, but cheaper than that you really will not get much of a benefit in my opinion from going to a road bike with what you seem to be looking for.


----------



## brtdud7 (Aug 14, 2011)

i know fancier bikes will be stolen, thats why im looking at the 2-300 dollar ones

also, im wondering if the reason the bike seems hard to ride sometimes even on gentle slopes is because it's like 25 years old. even though i had the chain and rear dereaillerur replaced 3 months ago (rear one just completely snapped), could the age of the bike affect the difficulty?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Probably not the age in and of itself but maybe some technology and weight issues. 

Not sure how good they are but Dick's sells Diamondback road bikes which are cheap. 

I have the Denali. It's really a hybrid with drop bars but if you want a bike that won't be stolen or that you would be happy if it was. Then go for it. 

I might suggest getting a used road bike if theft is your concern. Find a good one but an ugly one. Then paint it black so no one knows what it is. 

Skiers do this with their skis.


----------



## brtdud7 (Aug 14, 2011)

> I have the Denali. It's really a hybrid with drop bars but if you want a bike that won't be stolen or that you would be happy if it was. Then go for it.


yeah they have those on amazon for like $150.



> I might suggest getting a used road bike if theft is your concern. Find a good one but an ugly one. Then paint it black so no one knows what it is.


thats what i really wanted to do on craigslist but my parents are wary of it and im a bit wary of getting taken, too


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

brtdud7 said:


> yeah they have those on amazon for like $150.
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i really wanted to do on craigslist but my parents are wary of it and im a bit wary of getting taken, too


Mine sits on the trainer. It's weight does not matter when it is stationary.

As for Craigslist, I agree, but I'd do some research. Also some bike shops sell used too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

brtdud7 said:


> i know fancier bikes will be stolen, thats why im looking at the 2-300 dollar ones
> 
> also, im wondering if the reason the bike seems hard to ride sometimes even on gentle slopes is because it's like 25 years old. even though i had the chain and rear dereaillerur replaced 3 months ago (rear one just completely snapped),* could the age of the bike affect the difficulty*?


Not age alone, but the overall mechanical state would affect performance - the degree depending on just what _wasn't_ functioning correctly (ex: how much extra effort it would take to overcome any excess 'drag').

Still, IMO in real world terms, a $2-300 road bike isn't going to gain you much.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a thought here. You might take it to a LBS and see if you can get easier gearing?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Agree very much that it's not the weight of the bike.

There are some things that can make riding a bike require a lot more effort - putting the saddle too low, badly damaged hubs, and a badly damaged bottom bracket spring to mind. Really awful tires, or underinflated tires will have a more subtle, but still real, effect.

Check out parktool.com and sheldonbrown.com for some great articles concerning maintenance.

Easier gearing is a good idea too, if it applies to your situation. I got much easier gearing for my commuter, and am very happy with that decision. It tops out around 31 mph, but it's not like I'm racing on that bike.

If you still want a road bike, IMO used is the way to go at your pricepoint, and with how you'll be using it. I'd take a $100 road bike that was reasonably good in the mid-80s over a road bike that sells for $300 new any day. (I did.)


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

brtdud7 said:


> I'll be going into my second year of college in a month. I'm at a pretty big bike school and before I got here, I hadn't ridden in years. I brought my dad's old Sintour Raleigh hybrid from the 1980s and after a year of riding it I really enjoy it.
> 
> I've been riding it around this summer (not far, just a few miles here and there) and I notice how hard it is to pedal even on gradual slopes, which I assume is due to the weight of the bike. I'm thinking of upgrading to a cheap road bike, only like a few hundred dollars, so I can maybe go on longer treks, possibly around 10-15 miles since I'm starting to get into biking, as well as using it around school.
> 
> I really know NOTHING about bikes. Can you guys give me some tips on brands and specs to look for? I wanted to look on Craigslist but my parents are pretty against the idea (it is their money).


Based on your request for a entry level road bike, take a look online :thumbsup:

*MicroShift / SunRace 24 Spd 2011 Gravity AvenueB $309*
Semi-Compact AL Frame, Aero Fork, Aluminum Rim Wheels
Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Gravity Avenue B | Save up to 60% off new road bikes


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

flatsix911 said:


> Based on your request for a entry level road bike, take a look online :thumbsup:
> 
> *MicroShift / SunRace 24 Spd 2011 Gravity AvenueB $309*
> Semi-Compact AL Frame, Aero Fork, Aluminum Rim Wheels
> Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Gravity Avenue B | Save up to 60% off new road bikes


Shill | Define Shill at Dictionary.com


----------



## biker_on_a_budget (Aug 19, 2011)

Where I go to college, everybody rides mountain bikes. I don't understand it. To me, it's always been obvious that road bikes are faster and easier to ride in an urban setting.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'd consider "easier to ride" to be very subjective. Mountain bikes are very stable at low speeds, typically have a more upright riding position, and the top of the seat tube is lower to the ground. If someone just wants to hop on and ride away slowly, it's a lot easier to set up a MTB for that purpose. All those low gears are nice too... Sure a road bike can be set up for someone who doesn't ride like he means it, but it's much more difficult.

FWIW, my commuter's a road bike too. But we're not all looking for the same things.


----------

